# Thor X 10,000,000. Light help



## BWard (May 14, 2013)

Hello,Newbie here as a newbie to a used Thor X 10,000,000 light I bought used, I am charging now, The battery shows just over 15 volts while charging, When I got home with the light it did not work, seller said the battery does not hold a charge, I have the charger on now, Will see what happens,
My question is if it does not hold a charge should I buy a new battery and roll with it OR would it be better to Mod the light to make it BETTER??
I need a good bright light to see things at night.
Thanks for your help.
Brian


----------



## CarpentryHero (May 14, 2013)

Is the lens glass or plastic ? If the lens is glass and the reflector is metal, you may want to consider modding it into an HID light


----------



## alpg88 (May 14, 2013)

yes, you should change battery and mod the light. definatly, halogen bulb, and sla batery is old tech now, use hid kit, and may be li ion batery, or nimh. however you will need to thermoinsulate the bulb\ballast potrion from battery section of the light, heat will kill cells. 

i would not recomend to try to turn it into led light, amount of work, or money you'll need to spend to make a working usable led out of it, is pbly more than buying a light that is made as led from the start, or even building led spotlight from 0 would be easier than retrofiting that with a led. (if you want the led to be just as effective and reliable as the original light, that is) unles you just want to turn into a led regardless of it being usefull light after the "surgery".


----------



## BVH (May 14, 2013)

Another "mod" possibility is to buy one of those tiny DC to DC converters off Ebay for $10 or so (will easily fit inside the light) with free shipping and utilize it to fully power your stock Halogen lamp with 14 to 14.4 Volts. Not an HID but still a bright and reliable mod. Unboosted Thors drive the bulb with 12 Volts or less under load.


----------



## alpg88 (May 14, 2013)

not realy a possibility,
$10 dc dc on e bay only handle 2-3 ams, thor's bulb puls about 10, and spikes to 20+ on starts, those dc-dc will fry before the bulb even gets current.

better off just use 12nimh cells.


----------



## BWard (May 15, 2013)

OK, I think the lens is glass, How do you remove the lens? Can't seem to unscrew the black ring around the lens, 
Also where do you get the other battery? 
Do you have a model number? howabout the charger? 
will my charger work with new battery? 
does anyone have the link to the mod? I searched but could not find it.
Thank you all for your help, I need to get this lit ASAP.
Brian


----------



## alpg88 (May 15, 2013)

thor has 12v 10ah iirc battery, you need a sla (sealed lead acid) battery, inernet is full of them, they are cheap, plug should be standart type N or M plug, with positive center pin. 
the lens is glass, reflector is metal, cuz no plastic will handle heat produced by 100w halogen bulb. 
other battery can also be found on the internet. 
if you replace the battery with same one than yes your charger will work
link to what mod?


----------



## BVH (May 15, 2013)

You have to look for the 10 Amp model. Those are the ones I bought. It would certainly work on a 100 Watt lamp.

EDIT: found a link to the 150 Watt unit. ww.ebay.com/itm/DC-DC-10-32V-to-12-35V-Converter-Boost-Charger-Module-150W-/360657172536?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53f8d7b838



alpg88 said:


> not realy a possibility,
> $10 dc dc on e bay only handle 2-3 ams, thor's bulb puls about 10, and spikes to 20+ on starts, those dc-dc will fry before the bulb even gets current.
> 
> better off just use 12nimh cells.


----------



## BWard (May 16, 2013)

OK, is the stocklight a 100w?
since time is not on my side, I can buy a 12v 10ah battery and do the light mod

Looking for the link to mod the light

I do like the idea of the converter, boost, charger module, I do not have any idea how to wire that up.

Thank you all for your help and input


----------



## alpg88 (May 16, 2013)

there are dozens of threads about thor on this forum alone, just use search and you will find them easy, i'm sure every question you have have been answered there.


----------



## BWard (May 21, 2013)

ok, Thank you


----------



## Taschenlampe Dude (May 21, 2013)

BVH said:


> Another "mod" possibility is to buy one of those tiny DC to DC converters off Ebay for $10 or so (will easily fit inside the light) with free shipping and utilize it to fully power your stock Halogen lamp with 14 to 14.4 Volts. Not an HID but still a bright and reliable mod. Unboosted Thors drive the bulb with 12 Volts or less under load.



That's an interesting and inexpensive alternative I've not heard of before. Would it just require wiring in the output from the Thor to the input of the converter and then run the output directly to the lamp? Also, would the output be adjusted to 14 to 14.4 volts while the lamp is on and under load?


----------



## alpg88 (May 21, 2013)

yea, pretty much. if you want to use same sla batery, it'll work, (thou i would be really concerned about overheating of the converter, it has 2 radiators, but when they are in sealed space, hot space, there will be no where to disapate heat, testing them on the table is one thing, them actually working in sealed hot space is somewhat diferent.

but if battery has to be replaced anyway, imo, one better off with 12 -14nimh cells instead


----------



## Taschenlampe Dude (May 21, 2013)

alpg88 said:


> yea, pretty much. if you want to use same sla batery, it'll work, (thou i would be really concerned about overheating of the converter, it has 2 radiators, but when they are in sealed space, hot space, there will be no where to disapate heat, testing them on the table is one thing, them actually working in sealed hot space is somewhat diferent.
> 
> but if battery has to be replaced anyway, imo, one better off with 12 -14nimh cells instead



I have a Thor enroute so I'll have to wait to see how much space there is in there but from what I've seen from photos in other threads, it seems pretty spacious so perhaps a small vent with a fan opposite it would keep internal temps from getting too high.

With regard to the NiMH cells, are you thinking of AA Eneloops or something similar? 12 cells should put out 14.4 v nominally @ no-load so I guess the converter could still be used to keep it at that voltage under load?


----------

